# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Bosnja Dhe Serbia (Lufta)

## forum126

*BOSNJA DHE BOSHNJAKET*


Boshnjakët sikurse edhe shqiptarët kanë prejardhje nga ilirët e vjetër që si popull autoktonë kanë qenë të përhapur edhe në hapësirën e Bosnjës dhe Hercegovinës qysh në shekujt VIII-V para epokës së re. Në shekullin e I-rë para epokës së re depërtimi i keltëve nga Italia veriore si dhe i kolonive greke të vendosura në ishujt dhe bregdetin Adriatik kanë ndikuar dukshëm në kulturën ilire. Pas këtyre në trojet ilire kanë depërtuar romakët e vjetër të cilët kanë zhvilluar luftëra të shumta në Ballkan dhe kanë dominuar politikisht dhe ushtarakisht në pesë shekujt e ardhshëm. Romakët kanë ndikuar fuqishëm tek ilirët në çdo aspekt, duke ndërtuar shumë rrugë, kështjella, hapur miniera, kanë ngritur vendbanime të reja dhe kanë përhapur kristianizmin. Përkundër presioneve të mëdha nga romakët ilirët një kohë të gjatë i kanë rezistuar këtyre presioneve dhe kanë mbetur besnik besimit të tyre pagan politeist. Shënimet e para për fillet e kristianizmit tek ilirët në Bosnjë datojnë në shekullin e II-të të epokës së re kur përmendet emri i peshkopit boshnjak Andreja. Në shekullin VII depërtojnë avarët dhe sllavët me ç'rast fillon edhe periudha e sllavizmit të gadishullit ballkanik. Në periudhën e ndeshjeve të Bizantit dhe Hungarisë në hapësirën e Bosnjës kemi sundimin e parë të banit të Bosnjës Boriqit nga viti 1154 gjer më 1163. Nga viti 1167 -1203 kemi sundimin e banit më të njohur boshnjak Kulinin. Nën sundimin e tij shteti i hershëm boshnjak mesjetar arriti kulminacionin e zhvillimit politik e ekonomik kundruall shteteve fqinje sllave. Edhe përkundër pranimit të fesë kristiane, boshnjakët e kanë praktikuar mësimin bogumil që dallohej shumë nga kristianizmi. Në Bosnjë para ardhjes së osmanllive ka dominuar mësimi bogumil. Djepi i sektit bogumil ka qenë Bullgaria e sotshme. Bogumilizmi ishte një sekt i kristianizmit i cili dallohej dukshëm nga mësimi i krishterë. Bogumilët besonin që Zoti ka krijuar vetëm shpirtin dhe botën e padukshme, ndërsa djalli ka krijuar materien dhe botën e dukshme. Historiani i njohur anglez Thomas Arnold në librin e tij "Historia e përhapjes së islamizmit" për bogumilët ka shkruar: "ne e konsiderojmë arsye më të fortë atë që bogumilët kanë anuar kah islami për shkak të shumë pikave të përbashkëta me besimin e tyre që i ngjasojnë mësimit islam. Bogumilët kanë refuzuar adhurimin e Maries, institucionin e kryqëzimit dhe të gjitha llojet e klerit. Kryqin si simbol i fesë, e kanë urrejtur. E kanë konsideruar idhujtari drejtimin e lutjeve, fotografive dhe statujave të shenjtëve dhe relikeve. Kanë besuar se Krishti personalisht nuk është gozhduar por, ka qenë një figurë iluzore ajo që u vu në kryq, duke u pajtuar në këtë aspekt pjesërisht me Kur'anin. Gjykimi i alkoolit dhe prirja për jetë asketike dhe modeste bëjnë pjesë në ato rrethana që i kanë shërbyer afrimit të bogumilëve në islam. Edhe ata luteshin pesë herë në ditë. Shpeshherë binin në gjunjë dhe i kanë shprehur mirënjohje Zotit". Bosnja kulminacionin e vet të ekzistencës shtetërore mesjetare e përjetoi gjatë kohës së sundimit të mbretit boshnjak Tvërtko i I-rë në vitet 1353-1391, me ç'rast përjetoi edhe zgjerime të mëdha territoriale dhe zhvillim të përgjithshëm të shtetit mesjetar boshnjak. Bosnja hyri nën perandorinë osmane në vitin 1463 kur sulltan Fatihu i madh depërtoi vrullshëm me ushtrinë e tij në Ballkan dhe hyri triumfalisht në Jajce kryeqendrën e atëhershme boshnjake. Me atë rast ndodhi një fenomen i paparë gjerë atëherë në histori, me ç'rast 36.000 familje bogumile të Bosnjës erdhën para Fatihut të madh, e përshëndetën, iu përkulën dhe njëzëri pranuan Islamin, për të cilët Fatihu u shpreh me këto fjalë" ky është një popull i veçantë dhe i mire". Për një kohë të shkurtër të gjithë bogumilët e Bosnjës pranuan fenë islame. Pas kësaj nga shteti mesjetar boshnjak u krijuan dy njësi të reja administrative osmane, sanxhaku i Bosnjës dhe sanxhaku i Hercegovinës. Në vitin 1492 Bosnja i ka hapur dyert dhe i ka pranuar me vullnet çifutët e përzënë nga ndjekja famëkeqe e kryqtarëve spanjoll. Nga viti 1463 e gjer më vitin 1878 BeH ka qenë pjesë e pandashme e Perandorisë Osmane, periudhë kohore në të cilin ka lulëzuar dhe ka arritur kulminacionin e vet civilizimi islam, në të cilën popujt e ndryshëm me fe dhe kultura të ndryshme kanë bashkëjetuar në harmoni të plotë, bile bile edhe çifutët e dëbuar nga kryqtarët spanjoll kanë gjetur shtëpinë dhe atdheun e vet në të cilin kanë bashkëjetuar lirshëm dhe kanë aplikuar mënyrën e jetës dhe besimin krahas besimit islam dhe kristian që ishin prezentë në Bosnjë. Me vendimin e Kongresit të Berlinit në vitin 1878 Perandoria Austro-Hungareze fitoi mandatin të okupojë dhe të udhëheq Bosnjën. Populli mysliman boshnjak tregoi rezistencë të ashpër në luftë me perandorin austrohungareze e cila ka zgjatur prej 20 korrikut e gjer më 20 tetor 1878 dhe përfundoi me fitoren e austrohungarezëve. Në kuadër të Austrohungarisë BeH ka qëndruar deri në vitin 1918, vit kur pas luftës së parë botërore dolën humbës perandoria austrohungareze dhe osmane të cilat ishin një shembull "par exellence" për mënyrën e bashkëjetesës së popujve të ndryshëm me kultura të ndryshme, të cilën gjë, sot po mundohet të arrijë Unioni Evropian, por është larg atij niveli në të cilin kanë qenë perandoria osmane dhe austrohungareze. Në vitin 1918 BeH aneksohet në kuadër të Mbretëris serbokroatosllovene(SKS) e më vonë të ashtuaquajturë Jugosllavi gjer në shpartallimin e saj në vitin 1941. Pas luftës së dytë botërore me formimin e Jugosllavisë socialiste në krye me mareshal Titon, Bosnja hyri në kuadër të saj si njëra prej 6 republikave përbërëse të barabarta në të cilën është kushtuar rëndësi ndaj të ashtuquajturit vëllazërim bashkimit të kombeve dhe kombësive si dhe kultivimit të idesë revolucionare socialiste. Me shkatërrimin e Jugosllavisë socialiste në vitin 1991 në bazë të rekomandimit famëkeq të komisionit të Badinterit i cili i rekomandoi 6 republikave përbërëse të ish federatës jugosllave të organizojnë referendume nën mbikëqyrjen e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare, por duke i mohuar këtë të drejtë Kosovës, ku në mënyrë të lirë popujt e republikave të atëhershme jugosllave do të shprehin vullnetin e tyre për jetën e mëtutjeshme. Këtë rekomandim BeH e realizoi me 29 shkurt e 1 mars 1992 me ç'rast në referendumin e mbajtur 2/3 e qytetarëve të BeH me të drejtë vote u përcaktuan për shtetin e pavarur dhe sovran të BeH, përvec sërbëve të cilët e bojkotuan dhe e kundërshtuan këtë. Me 6 prill 1992 bashkësia ndërkombëtare e pranoi BeH si shtet i pavarur dhe sovran. Po në të njëjtën ditë serbët e Bosnjës me ndihmën e armatës ish-jugosllave dhe drejtpërdrejt të cytur nga Serbia dhe Mali i Zi kanë kryer agresion mbi BeH. Vendimi i shumicës së qytetarëve të BeH ka qenë vullneti politik konform çastit të dhënë historik dhe i bazuar në kontinuitetin shtetformues të BeH gjatë historisë së saj të bujshme. Këshilli i sigurimit i kombeve të bashkuara në vend që të mbrojë anëtarin e ri të sapo pranuar, në mënyrë të njëanshme toleroi agresionin serbomadh e më vonë edhe hegjemoninë kroate, duke i bërël BeH një embargo totale në pajisje për armatim për vetëmbrojtje. Gjenocidi i kryer në Bosnje ka qënë i paparë në Evropë që pas luftës së dytë botërore. Ai kulminoi me masakrën e Srebrenicës me ç'rast për tre ditë në mënyrë më mizore u ekzekutuan, u vranë e u prenë, mbi 10.000 boshnjakë, që nga mosha 14 e gjer në moshën 84 vjecare. Ky agresion ndodhte edhe pse Srebrenica ishte zonë e mbrojtur e shpallur nga Kombet e Bashkuara, të cilat në çastin e fundit e tradhëtuan dhe dorëzuan Srebrenicën në duar të kriminelit gjakatar serb Ratko Mlladiq. Por populli boshnjak në saj të heroizmit dhe guximit të paparë, përkundër humbjeve të mëdha njerëzore, materiale e ekonomike, arriti të triumfojë duke i falënderuar strategut vizionar dhe udhëheqësit të famshëm Alia Izetbegoviq dhe Partisë së Aksionit Demokratik si avangardë udhëheqëse politike boshnjake dhe armatës trime të BeH e cila në përfundim të luftës arriti në një numër mbi 200.000 luftëtarë. Kriminelët serb nga Bosnja të ndihmuar nga vëllezërit e tyre nga Serbia e Mali i Zi kryen gjenocid mbi popullin boshnjak duke vrarë 200.000 vetë, plagosur 250.000, dhunuar mbi 50.000 femra boshnjake, shpërngulur mbi 1 milion boshnjakë, vrarë 17.000 fëmijë dhe plagosur mbi 40.000 fëmijë. Ky ishte çmimi i lartë i lirisë për një popull të vogël dymilionësh. Lufta mbaroi me marrëveshjen e Dejtonit të cilin e imponoi bashkësia ndërkombëtare, sipas një plani me shumë kompromise dhe fakte jo reale, duke marrë për bazë jo gjendjen faktike para luftës në BeH, por duke u bazuar në gjendjen ekzistuese të luftës dhe spastrimit etnik të kryer ndaj popullit boshnjak. Sipas marrëveshjes së Dejtonit humbësit më të mëdhenj ishin pikërisht boshnjakët si për nga kompaktësia territoriale, përbërja gjeografike si dhe struktura organizative politike e BeH. Historia do të gjykojë se sa ishte i drejtë ky plan dhe sa do të jetë i aplikueshëm dhe afatgjatë në hapësirën e tanishme boshnjake. Në përmbyllje të këtij shkrimi do të kisha konkluduar se populli boshnjak mysliman është popull autokton i Bosnjës me prejardhje ilire dhe me përkatësi fetare bogumile, të cilët me vetëdëshirë dhe vullnet pranuan fenë Islame me ardhjen e osmanëve në Ballkan, me ç'rast ata arritën të ruajnë identitetin kombëtar boshnjak nga pretendimet shekullore asimiluese nga njëra anë të klikës serboortodokse dhe nga ana tjetër nga klika kroatokatolike. Boshnjakët e duan atdheun e tyre Bosnjën e Hercegovinën, identitetin boshnjak si dhe fenë e tyre islame për të cilat kanë luftuar dhe kanë derdhur gjak gjatë të gjithë historisë së kaluar. Falë heroizmit dhe vetëmohimit ata kanë arritur të ruajnë edhe identitetin e tyre boshnjak si dhe identitetin fetar islam.

Kush e beri luften ne bosnje

http://rs-icty.org/galerija/video/Iz...vic-smotra.mpg

----------


## Lioness

Hmmmm, "Boshnjaket" na qenkan Ilire dhe jane aty (sipas postimit te forumi126) qe ne shek. 8 para eres se re!!!  Meqe ke permendur Boshnjaket, permend dhe Kroatet se dhe ata e kane kete teori (e te qenit Ilire) te nacionalizuar me kohe. 
Ka mundesi forumi126 te na thuash burimin e ketyre "fakteve" (fabulave) historike?

----------


## NoName

> Hmmmm, "Boshnjaket" na qenkan Ilire dhe jane aty (sipas postimit te forumi126) qe ne shek. 8 para eres se re!!!  Meqe ke permendur Boshnjaket, permend dhe Kroatet se dhe ata e kane kete teori (e te qenit Ilire) te nacionalizuar me kohe. 
> Ka mundesi forumi126 te na thuash burimin e ketyre "fakteve" (fabulave) historike?


Lioness,

keta persona pa fije turpi dhe per pak leke shesin edhe motren e tyre, 
e lere me qe nuk e kane problem humbjen e identitetit e tyre nga turk, arab ne fund sllavo-boshnjak. 


flmd Zotit, qe keto specie (pseudo-shqiptar) jane ne zhdukje e siper.  :Lulja3:  


i zhgenjyer ne max!
*NoName*

----------


## qafezezi

Eshte e imagjinushme qe Boshnjaket, Kroatet apo Malazeset te jene ilire te perzier me sllave. Kete e tregon edhe gjuha sllave e tyre apo diferenca fetare. Megjithate si mund ta quajne veten ata ilir kur nuk flasin shqip.

----------


## forum126

> Hmmmm, "Boshnjaket" na qenkan Ilire dhe jane aty (sipas postimit te forumi126) qe ne shek. 8 para eres se re!!!  Meqe ke permendur Boshnjaket, permend dhe Kroatet se dhe ata e kane kete teori (e te qenit Ilire) te nacionalizuar me kohe. 
> Ka mundesi forumi126 te na thuash burimin e ketyre "fakteve" (fabulave) historike?


Pse ste mbushet mendja ty?

Shikoje

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=56251

----------


## Qerim

Duhet te zhvillohemi ekonomikisht.Po te kishim nje vend te pasur te nivelit perendimor do ta shikonit ju se gjysma e Ballkanit dhe gjetke do te dinin shqiptar. :pa dhembe:

----------


## GL_Branch

Forum126 cfare ka ajo piramide lidhje me Boshnjaket? asgje ska megjithese ende nuk u zbulua asgje konkrete...thjeshte jane ardhacak boshnjaket sikur serbet e kroatet (qe jane i njejti popull)...!

Njoh shume boshnjak qe krenohen qe jane sllav e as qe diskutojne per prejardhjen ilire sepse e dijne qe shqiptaret jane ilire...dhe ne me ta asgje skemi perbashket perveq fejes.!

----------


## Alket123

> Njoh shume boshnjak qe krenohen qe jane sllav e as qe diskutojne per prejardhjen ilire sepse e dijne qe shqiptaret jane ilire...dhe ne me ta asgje skemi perbashket perveq fejes.!


dale dale ku vete ti?
Bosnia and Herzegovina 
Ethnic groups: Serb 37.1%, Bosniak 48%, Croat 14.3%, other 0.6%

me cilin boshnjak ke llafosur ti se tere keta persiper i thone vetes boshnjak.

ne fakt ajo qe sheshon muhabetin eshte feja.
Religions :e mira/e keqja: uslim 40%, Orthodox 31%, Roman Catholic 15%, other 14% 

e shikon ti se boshnjaket mund te jene ilirike, perfundim gjysmak por eshte hapi i pare. ti ske bere as gjysmen e hapit te kundershtosh se boshnjaket nuk jane ilirike.

----------


## GL_Branch

hahahahhahaha

Une tek forumi i boshnjakve thash qe mburen!

Me trego ti ku bazohesh se jane boshnjaket ilirike?.....une skam cfare te kundershtoj se ska fakte konkrete!

Kam nje pyetje per ty...boshnjaket duhet te jene me afer me serbet (ose sllavet) apo me iliret? dhe pse qenkan ilir boshnjaket jo serb ose sllav! kur dihet gjuha-kultura-zakonet e shume gjera i kane perbashket me serbet/kroatet?

 nese bazohesh ne fe atehere po i bie qe edhe turqit qenkan ilire besa edhe palestinezet pse jo edhe nigerianet (edhe pse jane race e kundert)  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fotjon

Te pakten shkarkova disa video te reja, se pjesa tjeter e shkrimeve me le indiferent.

Per viktimat e luftes ne Bosnje (pa kroacine, _http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_in_Bosnia). Them se ICTY eshte i besueshem dhe i paanshem.

Research done by the International Criminal Tribunal in 2004 determined a more precise number of 102,000 deaths and estimated the following breakdown: 55,261 were civilians and 47,360 were soldiers. Of the civilians, 1,973 were Bosnian Serbs while 30,514 were Bosnian Muslims and 1,973 Bosnian Croats. Of the soldiers, 21,399 were Bosnian Serbs, 2,619 were Bosnian Croats, and 30,173 were Bosnian Muslims. 
The most recent figures come from the Research and Documentation Center in Sarajevo, which was working closely with the aforementioned ICTY. The table to the right demonstrates their numbers as they were released in December 2005 with about 95% of the research complete.


Ne vende te tjera thuhej pak ndryshe:

"The researchers estimate the number of killed civilian Muslims and Croats to be around 38,000, while the number of killed civilian Serbs was about 16,700. Among military personnel, the researchers think close to 28,000 people were killed in the government army, mostly Bosnian Muslims. On the Serb side, 14,000 soldiers were killed, while a bit over 6,000 Bosnian Croat soldiers lost their lives because of actions of war."

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

> Megjithate si mund ta quajne veten ata ilir kur nuk flasin shqip.



 :pa dhembe:  

ps : te me falni per nderhyrjen.isha nis per anej nga 'shkenca' me lexu davius-in se mos ka noi gjo t're anej nga Dulce-ja.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Alket123

askund nuk kam pare se boshnjaket te jene sllave.

boshnjaket jane popuj nga fiset ilirike te sllavizuar sikunder kroatet. me boshnjaket dhe me kroatet jo vetem bashkon shqiptaret nje gjak por dhe te njejtat fe, katolicizmin dhe islamin.


akoma nuk eshte kundershtuar shkencerisht pse boshnjaket nuk jane sllave pervec llafeve euforike.

----------


## GL_Branch

alket mos u be qesharak

pse po ja fut kot.....kush tha ty qe nuk eshte kundershtuar...futu google.com shikoje historine e Bosnjes dhe prejardhjen nga historianet vendor dhe te huaj...kjo eshte qesharake shume...

pse nuk jane edhe serbet Ilir? pse?, pse maqedonasit sjane maqedonasit antik?, edhe sllovenet pse s`jane Ilir?, Bulgaret pse s`jane Thracian, Malazezet pse sjane Ilir?.

Sepse keta gjithe specie jane sllave te perziera me afgano-taleban-siberian te azise konkretisht keta jane me prejardhje nga azia....pike.

Jeni tu shku drejtimin e anti-shqiptarizmit.

----------


## derjansi

> alket mos u be qesharak
> 
> pse po ja fut kot.....kush tha ty qe nuk eshte kundershtuar...futu google.com shikoje historine e Bosnjes dhe prejardhjen nga historianet vendor dhe te huaj...kjo eshte qesharake shume...
> 
> pse nuk jane edhe serbet Ilir? pse?, pse maqedonasit sjane maqedonasit antik?, edhe sllovenet pse s`jane Ilir?, Bulgaret pse s`jane Thracian, Malazezet pse sjane Ilir?.
> 
> Sepse keta gjithe specie jane sllave te perziera me afgano-taleban-siberian te azise konkretisht keta jane me prejardhje nga azia....pike.
> 
> Jeni tu shku drejtimin e anti-shqiptarizmit.


Pajtohem 100%, Nuk kam ca te shtoj ma teper

----------


## forum126

*Komisioni i të vërtetës përçanë Bosnjën*


Ekspertët vejnë në dyshim ligjin mbi mbarëvajtjen e procesit, derisa viktimat ankohen se nuk janë konsultuar.

Nerma Jelacic dhe Nidzara Ahmetasevic / BIRN

Një iniciativë për të themeluar komisionin e të vërtetës për Bosnjën dhe Hercegovinën është duke provokuar një debat të rreptë në vend, duke përçarë shoqërinë civile, partitë politike, bashkësinë ndërkombëtare dhe njerëzit e zakontë. 
Kjo ide është pritur me reagime të ndryshme dhe ardhmëria e saj është në pikëpyetje. Dyshimet janë ngritur rreth punës që vetëm është kryer në terren lidhur me komisionin.  
Ekspertët e kontaktuar nga Ballkan Insajt kanë ngritur disa pyetje dhe kanë kritikuar ligjin në përgatitje lidhur me mandatin e komisionit dhe qëllimet e tij, dhe Ballkan Insajt ka fituar qasje ekskluzive për të lexuar këtë draft. 
Disa nga ata thonë se ligjit i mungon saktësia dhe ka qasje të gabuar ndaj zbulimit të së vërtetës mbi ngjarjet e tmerrshme që ndodhën në Bosnjë nga viti 1992 deri 1995. 

E treta e vërteta
Kjo është hera e tretë që një komision i të vërtetës është propozuar si mjetë për t’u marrë me krimet e kryera gjatë luftës në Bosnje. 
Në vitin 1997, Instituti për Paqe i ShBA-ve, USIP, pati konsultime me përfaqësuesit e Bosnjës rreth draftit të statutit të një komisioni të tillë.
Raporti i USIP tah se organizata ka konsultuar, ndër të tjerë, ish presidentin e Bosnjës, Alija Izetbegoviqin, Momcilo Krajshnik, Dragan Kalinic dhe Biljana Plavsic nga Republika Srpska, dhe politikanin Ejup Ganic. 
Personalitetet e larta nga bashkësia religjioze gjithashtu si duket janë konsultuar, përfshirë patriarkun ortodoks serb Pavle, myftiun e Mostarit, Seid Smajkic, Kardinalin Vinko Puljic dhe Jakob Finci, presidentin e bashkësisë së çifutëve në Sarajeve. 
Në atë kohë, Tribunali Penal Ndërkombëtar për ish Jugosllavinë, TPNJ, në Hagë kundërshtojë idenë në baza se gjykata vetëm ishte duke vendosur të vërtetën historike rreth luftës. 
Për më shumë, deri në vitin 2001 dy nga politikanët serbë të Bosnjës që u konsultuan në vitin 1997, Plavsic dhe Krajisnik, ishin arrestuar nga TPNJ, të akuzuar për krime lufte. 
Atë maj, megjithatë, një konferencë e organizuar në Sarajeve edhe njëherë deklaroi se ka ardhur koha për një komision të së vërtetës dhe për krijimin e një ligji që do ta themelonte komisionin. Këtë herë qeveria e Bosnjës, bashkësia ndërkombëtare dhe TPNJ mbështetën iniciativën. Megjithatë, asgjë konkrete nuk doli. Më në fund, pesë vite më vonë në nëntor 2005, një grup punues për komision të së vërtetës u formua. 
Këtë herë grupi ishte i përbërë nga përfaqësuesit e tetë partive kryesore politike. 
Këta ishin Besima Boric nga Partia Socialdemokrate, SDP; Alma Colo, nga Partia për Veprim Demokratik, SDA; Vinko Radovanovic nga Partia për Progres Demokratik, PDP; Momcilo Novakovic nga Partia Demokratike Serbe, SDS; Remzija Kadric nga Partia për Bosnje dhe Hercegovinë; Nebojsa Radmanovic nga Aleanca e Socialdemokratëve të Pavarur SNSD; Lidija Bradara NGA Unioni Demokratik Kroatë, HDZ; dhe Mile Mutic nga Partia Socialiste e Republika Srpskës, SPRS. 
I udhëhequr nga një OJQ, e quajtur Projekti i Dejtonit, grupi kishte për detyrë të përpilojë një ligj mbi krijimin e komisionit të së vërtetës, mandatit dhe përbërjes së tij. 
Dy ekspertë ndërkombëtarë morën pjesë si këshillues: Neil Kritz, hulumtues i lartë i USIP mbi ligjin ndërkombëtar, dhe Gordon Bacon nga Programi Zhvillimor i Kombeve të Bashkuara, UNDP, i cili merrte pjesë si i pavarur e jo si përfaqësues i KB-së. 
Anëtari i tetë i grupit, Mutic nga SPRS, u largua pasi viktimat e spastrimit etnik në Prijedor protestuan angazhimin e tij, duke theksuar aktivitetet e tij në luftë si redaktor i Kozarski Vijesnik, gazetë në Prijedor. 
Tribunali i Hakës ka pohuar se gazeta ka vepruar si platformë e propagandës nacionaliste të serbëve, derisa raportet dhe dokumentet e Human Rights Ëatch mbi gjykimet e TPNJ lidhur me Prijedorin treguan se Mutic ishte gjithashtu anëtarë i Komitetit të Krizës, i cili ishte përgjegjës për një pjesë të madhe të spastrimit etnik në rajon. 
Pasi Mutic u tërhoq nga grupi punues, SPRS ka propozuar kandidatin e ri emri i të cilit ende nuk është zbuluar. 

Pikëpyetjet rreth ligjit 
Ligji në përpilim, një kopje të së cilit Ballkan Insajt posedon, definon gjerësisht mandatin e komisionit. Komisioni do të “shqyrtojë me objektivitet armiqësitë... në Bosnje dhe Hercegovinë dhe ish Jugosllavi nga viti 1990 deri 1996”. 
Është propozuar që komisioni të shqyrtojë këto shkelje gjatë luftës në pesë kategori. 
Kategoria e parë ka të bëjë me vendosjen e numrit dhe identitetit të viktimave, përfshirë personat e zhdukur, dhe përsonat që u torturuan, dhunuan dhe dëbuan. Kjo përfshinë numrat dhe identitetin e personelit ushtarak të cilët kanë vdekur, janë plagosur apo zhdukur, varrezat masive dhe shkatërrimin e monumenteve kulturore dhe religjioze dhe pronës private. 
Detyra e dytë është analiza e zhvillimeve që krijuan “mosbesim dhe keqkuptim etnik”. 
E treta është vendosja e “rolit dhe përgjegjësisë së individëve, organizatave, institucioneve të cilët me veprimet apo mosveprimet e tyre, ndihmuan apo parandaluan, shkeljen e drejtave të njeriut”. 
Qëllimi i katërt është vendosja e “rolit të aktorëve relevant jashtë Bosnjës dhe Hercegovinës të cilët me veprimet apo mosveprimet e tyre ndihmuan dhunën”. 
E pesta shënon një zhvillim të ri ndërkombëtarisht për komisionet e të vërtetës. Kjo detyrë kërkon të zbulojë “ekzistencën dhe veprimet e individëve të cilët refuzuan të marrin pjesë në përndjekje dhe tortura [dhe] të cilët tentuan të mbrojnë fqinjët e tyre”. 
Pas ekzaminimit të këtyre shkeljeve, komisioni do të “bëjë të mundur që publiku... të njoftohet me ngjarjet dhe dhunën e kryer.” 
Komisioni atëherë gjithashtu “do të rekomandojë masat e nevojshme për të zgjidhur dhunën e kryer dhe parandalimin e përsëritjes së tyre në të ardhmen.” 
Në fund, drafti thotë komisioni do të përfundojë punën e tij dhe do t’i dorëzojë parlamentit raportin final brenda dy viteve. 
Sa i përket çështjes së anëtarësisë, drafti propozon që komisioni të përbëhet nga shtatë qytetar të Bosnjës dhe Hercegovinës të cilët nuk ishin përzier ushtarakisht apo politikisht në luftë dhe të cilët “reflektojnë përbërjen kombëtare, gjeografike dhe gjinore në vend.” 
Komisioni do të ndihmohet nga Këshilli i Këshilltarëve ndërkombëtar. Ende nuk është vendosur se kush do të emërojë anëtarët e Këshillit por Komiteti Emërues në krye të kësaj detyre, sipas draftit, do të përbëhet nga 15 anëtarë: tre të nominuar nga liderët e Dhomës së Përfaqësuesve dhe Dhomës së Popullit të Bosnjës dhe Hercegovinës dhe katër të nominuar nga “organizatat ndërkombëtare, të cilat ende nuk janë identifikuar”. Tetë të tjerët do të jenë përfaqësues të publikut dhe shoqërisë civile.
Grupi punues ende nuk ka vendosur për procedurën e këtyre zgjedhjeve. Anëtarët e komisionit dhe presidentët do të emërohen nga parlamenti në bazë të rekomandimeve nga Komiteti Nominues. 
Disa ekspertë të kontaktuar nga Ballkan Insajt kanë shprehur brengën se mandati i gjerë dhe i përgjithshëm i komisionit do të shkaktojë probleme të mëdha, duke shtyrë atë të humbë shumë kohë në qartësim të brendshëm apo beteja politike. 
Mithat Izmirlija, gjyqtar boshnjak dhe ekspert i komisioneve paqësore, thotë se pajtimi duhet të arrihet paraprakisht mbi pyetjen se si do të funksionojë dhe çka do të arrijë ky komision. 
“Para formimit, parimet, qëllimet dhe vlerat që komisioni dëshiron të arrijë në Bosnje duhet të definohen saktësisht,” ai tha. 
Një problem tjetër i ngritur nga ekspertët që Ballkan Insajt i konsultoi është se mandati i komisionit shpesh duket se kopjon punën e organizatave tjera. 
Doune Porter, nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar për Personat e Zhdukur, ICMP, tha, “Vetëm ekzistojnë disa mekanizma që do të ndihmojnë në zbulimin e të vërtetës.” 
Për shembull, qëllimi i parë i komisionit, mbulon punët dhe mandatin e Qendrës për Hulumtim dhe Dokumentim, RDC, e cila vetëm ekziston. Organizata gjithashtu synon të krijojë një regjistër të plotë të numrit të njerëzve të cilët u vranë apo u zhdukën gjatë luftës, dhe fakte të tjera mbi vuajtjet e tyre dhe kryesit e krimeve ndaj tyre.
RDC thotë se këto informata do të jenë të hapura si për publikun ashtu edhe për prokurorët. Qëllimi përfundimtar është të vendosen emrat e viktimave në një databazë, së bashku me datën dhe vendin e tyre të lindjes, profesionin, etnicitetin, kohën e vdekjes dhe mënyrën e vrasjes së tyre. 
RDC ende nuk ka përfunduar punën e saj por databaza e saj vetëm përmban më shumë se 97,000 emra, dhe numri i përgjithshëm pritet të jetë rreth 110,000. 
Porter, nga ICMP, theksoi se Instituti i Bosnjës për Personat e Zhdukur është vetëm duke vendosur të vërtetën për numrin e personave të zhdukur dhe identitetin e tyre. 
Ish komisionet e entiteteve për persona të zhdukur gjithashtu kanë pasur për detyrë gjetjen e varrezave masive dhe, me ndihmën e ICMP, identifikimin e viktimave. Disa ekspertë gjithashtu kanë vënë në dyshim sistemin e propozuar për nominimin e anëtarëve në komision. 
“Ende ekziston mundësia që komisioni të përbëhet nga parlamentarët apo zyrtarët e tjerë të cilët kanë pasur rol aktiv gjatë luftës apo ishin zyrtarë në qytetet ku krimet janë kryer.” Tha Izmirlija. 
“I tërë projekti mund të dështojë nëse përfshihen njerëz kredibiliteti moral i të cilëve është i dyshimtë,” ai shtoi. 
Së treti, grupet e viktimave kanë ngritur dyshimet e tyre rreth zbatueshmërisë së kohëzgjatjes dy vjeçare, duke druajtur se nuk do të jetë e mundur të vendoset e vërteta brenda kësaj periudhe. Disa burime të afërta me grupin punues kanë thënë se komisioni planifikon të dëgjojë vetëm prej 5000 deri 7000 dëshmi nga individët, në mënyrë që të përfundojë punët brenda kohës së caktuar. 
Gjithashtu ka pasur polemika rreth propozimit që komisioni mund “pa paralajmërim të vizitojë çdo institucion apo vend.” Ekspertët kanë thënë se kjo shkel Konventën Ndërkombëtare për Drejta të Njeriut, e cila stipulon të drejtën për intimitet të çdo individi.
Ndoshta aspekti më kontroversal i këtij ligji në përpilim, është artikulli numër pesë, i cili rregullon “bashkëpunimin [e komisionit] me institucione gjyqësore”. Ky artikull stipulon se “raporti përfundimtarë nuk do të identifikojë individët të cilët kryen këto krime.” 
Identifikimi i kryesve të krimeve shpesh konsiderohet si një ndër instrumentet më të fuqishme në duart e komisionit të së vërtetës. Kjo lejon zbulim të plotë dhe izolon përgjegjësinë e individëve të cilët kryen krimet, duke ulur mundësinë që i tërë kombi apo grupi të fajësohet për atë krim. 
Komisionet e të së vërtetës në Argjentinë, El Salvador dhe Afrikën Jugore kanë gëzuar të drejtën të publikojnë emrat e kryesve të krimeve. Në raportin përfundimtar, komisioni i El Salvadorit theksoi se ka rezistuar presionet të mos fsheh emrat. “Mos emërimi i individëve do të përforconte mosndëshkimin që Komisioni ka për qëllim ta ndalojë.” 
Megjithatë, ky seksion i ligjit në përpilim i Bosnjës thekson se “deklaratat e ofruara për komisionin nga individët nuk do t’i jepen TPNJ-së apo gjykatave të shtetit, entitetit, kantoneve apo atyre rajonale në territorin e Bosnjës dhe Hercegovinës pa pajtimin e individëve të implikuar.” 
Ekspertët e ligjit penal ndërkombëtar dhe vendeve të pas luftës i thanë Ballkan Insajt se kjo dobëson tërë qëllimin e komisionit të së vërtetës. 
Si shtojcë e kësaj pjese të ligjit, grupi punues hapi mundësinë që komisioni të dërgojë tek gjykatat vetëm “informatat që ofrojnë fakte çliruese për personat e përndjekur.” 
Një anëtar i bashkësisë ndërkombëtare në Bosnjë komentoi se kjo mund të thotë që “komisioni do t’i ofrojë faktet për ekipet mbrojtëse por jo për prokurorët.” Ai shtoi, “Kjo është qesharake.” 

Kush e themeloi komisionin? 
Pas polemikave rreth Mile Mutic, grupet e viktimave dhe organizatat tjera kërkuan të njoftohen se iniciativa e kujt ishte krijimi i grupit punues. Derisa disa media pohuan se USIP ishte nxitësi kryesor, të tjerët thanë se iniciativa erdhi nga qeveria e Bosnjës. 
Ballkan Insajt gjithashtu ka marrë përgjigje të ndryshme. 
Versionet e ofruara nga grupi punues theksojnë se parlamenti i Bosnjës inicioi krijimin e grupit dhe kërkojë nga partitë të emërojnë përfaqësuesit e tyre. 
“Ishte iniciative vendore e udhëheqësisë së parlamentit,” tha Besima Boric, anëtare e SDP. “Ata i dërguan të gjitha partive politike një letër duke cekur se puna do të fillojë në përpilimin e ligjit mbi komisionin e të vërtetës dhe kërkuan nga ata që të dërgojnë përfaqësuesit e tyre,” ajo shtoi. 
Boric i tha Ballkan Insajt se grupi ishte formuar nëntorin e kaluar dhe ishte mbledhur dy herë në muaj. “Gordon Bacon dhe Neil Kritz morrën pjesë në mbledhje si këshilltarë,” ajo shtoi. “Udhëheqësia e parlamentit sigurisht i ka thirrur ata.” 
Por një anëtare  tjetër e grupit, Remzija Kadric, nga SBdheH, ofroi një version tjetër të ngjarjeve. “Kjo nuk është iniciativë vendore,” ajo tha për Ballkan Insajt. “Kjo është nxitur nga organizatat ndërkombëtare, por tetë partitë politike e kanë pranuar.” 
Disa përfaqësues të shoqërisë civile dhe të mediave thanë se Projekti Dejton ishte grupi i cili kishte iniciuar këtë. Por Maja Marjanovic, zyrtare e projektit në Projektin Dejton, i tha Ballkan Insajt se OJQ-ja kishte vepruar “vetëm si sekretariat i cili mbështet dialogun. Ne ofrojmë ndihmë logjistike për punën rreth përpilimit të ligjit mbi komisionin e të vërtetës.” 
Projekti i Dejtonit u themelua para një viti me ndihmën e USIP ”për të ofruar një zë për shoqërinë civile... dhe për të ndihmuar në krijimin e Bosnjë dhe Hercegovinës stabile,” thotë OJQ-ja. 
Organizata është duke punuar në dy projekte që merren me çështjet kryesore që dalin nga lufta. Një është reformat kushtetuese dhe tjera është komisioni i të vërtetës, apo Komisioni për Ndërtimin e Besimit, si quhet nga dokumenti i Projektit të Dejtonit. 
Faqja e internetit e OJQ-së thotë se do të “vlerësojë nëse ekziston nevoja dhe gatishmëria për Komisionin e Ndërtimit të Besimit i cili do të merret me ngjarjet të cilat ndodhën gjatë luftës në Bosnje dhe Hercegovinë.” 
Ekzistimi i grupit punues u bë publike ne janar por vetëm në shkurtë filluan diskutimet publike rreth kësaj teme. Nga reagimet në media, mund të përfundohet se shumica e njerëzve ishin të zemëruar nga shpejtësia e krijimit të grupit punues pa konsultime paraprake. 
“Tërë qasja është një katastrofë, sikur që është mënyra se si janë mbajtur diskutimet.” Tha për Ballkan Insajt, Mirast Tokaca, nga RDC. 
“Askush nuk e dinë se kush nxiti formimin e grupit punues apo iniciativa e kujt ishte kjo. Kjo duket sikur një operacion gjysmë sekret,” ai shtoi. 
Amira Krehic, nga Qendra për Qasje të Lirë në Informata, kishte të njejtin mendim. “Nuk e dimë se kush ka formuar këtë grup dhe çka ata do të arrijnë,” ajo tha. 
Disa anëtarë të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare të cilët kanë përcjellë procesin i thanë Ballkan Insajt se grupi në fakt ishte themeluar nga iniciativa e USIP. 
“Ata patën diskutime me grupet parlamentare vitin e kaluar dhe grupet dhanë pëlqimin e tyre për këtë proces,” tha një burim. 
Por Neil Kritz, drejtor i programit të Sundimit të Ligjit për USIP, i tha Ballkan Insajt se ai u angazhua vetëm pasi u thirr nga ministri i Bosnjës për drejta të njeriut, Mirsad Kebo. 
“Ideja ishte e krye-parlamentarëve, e të treve,” Kritz tha për Ballkan Insajt. “Ishte ideja e tyre për të krijuar grupin punues për të punuar në përpilimin e ligjit. Unë vetëm janë thirrur si këshilltar.” 
Kritz ka përvojë të gjerë me komisionet e të vërtetës në vendet e tjera, si dhe me drejtësinë transitore dhe çështjet e krimeve të luftës në tërë botën. 
“Jam impresionuar nga disa diskutime brenda grupit punues,” ai tha, duke theksuar përkushtimin e anëtarëve të grupit për të mbajtur kontakte me sektorin civil dhe me popullatën e Bosnjës në përgjithësi. 

A janë konsultuar viktimat? 
Kur puna e kryer deri më tani doli në publik, përfaqësuesit e viktimave dhe asociacioneve të qytetarëve shprehën zemërimin rreth faktit se ata kurrë nuk ishin konsultuar. 
“Një komision apo iniciativë e cila ka filluar pa angazhimin e viktimave nuk është e mirëseardhur,” tha Milijana Bojic, nga Asociacioni i Familjeve të Personave të Burgosur dhe të Zhdukur në Republika Srpska. 
Murat Tahirovic, nga Asociacioni i Kampit të të Burgosurve në Bosnje dhe Hercegovinë, u pajtua me këtë mendim. “Dhjetë vite pas përfundimit të luftës një grup vendos të zbulojë të vërtetën se çka ka ndodhur... gjatë luftës këtu,” ai tha. 
“Në të njëjtën kohë, sektori jo-qeveritar dhe njerëzit e zakontë nuk janë në dijeni të këtij projekti,” shtoi Tahirovic. 
“Procesi duhet të filloi nga poshtë lartë,” tha Tokaca. “Procesi duhet të jetë i hapur për qytetarët dhe nuk mund të jenë punë e një shoqërie sekrete. Unë jam skeptikë se ky proces do të jetë i suksesshëm.” 
Asociacioni i Grave nga Prijedori kishin të njëjtin mendim. “E vërteta nuk mund të vendoset në takime të fshehta dhe përmes përjashtimit të publikut,” thanë ata në një deklaratë për shtyp. 
Gratë Viktima të Luftës, të cilat bashkojnë viktimat femra të dhunimeve të luftës dhe keqtrajtimeve tjera, gjithashtu ishin të pakënaqura, sikur ishte organizata e Grave të Srebernicës, e cila shtoi se ishte kundër një komisioni i cili përjashton viktimat. 
Megjithatë, Boric mohoi se grupi punues i përbërë nga politikanët do të dështojë. “Të gjitha ligjet duhet të kalojnë përmes parlamentit dhe nëse politikanët nuk do të kontribuojnë dhe... japin përkushtimin e tyre, ligji nuk do të pranohet,” ajo tha. 
“Për këtë arsye grupi ynë punues... është opsioni më i mirë,” ajo shtoi. “Ata do të sigurohen se ligji aprovohet nga parlamenti.” 
Projekti i Dejtonit gjithashtu mendon se diskutimet janë marrë jashtë kontekstit dhe se shoqëria civile ishte e më e involvuar se sa disa grupe tani pohojnë. 
“Ne jemi prezentë si organizatë e shoqërisë civile dhe po koordinojmë dialogun me organizatat tjera,” tha Marjanovic për Ballkan Insajt. 
Marjanovic tha se Projekti Dejton ka organizuar tri takime për të diskutuar këtë çështje, në Banja Llukë gjatë janarit, Mostar në shkurt dhe Sarajevë në mars. Rreth 10 deri 18 përfaqësues të grupeve të shoqërisë civile morën pjesë në secilin takim, ajo tha, duke shtuar, “Prezentë ishin kryesisht organizatat që përfaqësonin viktimat e luftës dhe disa asociacione të tjera të qytetarëve.” 
“Disa mbështetën punën e komisionit dhe nismën e grupit punues. Të tjerët ishin kundër... [dhe] disa dëshironin komisionin por mendonin se kjo ishte një qasje e gabuar. 
Por Tokaca insiston se tri takime nuk ishin të mjaftueshme. “Ato nuk mund të konsiderohen si takime në të cilat përfaqësuesit e shoqërisë civile ishin të angazhuar,” ai tha. “Mediat gjithashtu duhet të angazhohen.” 
Anëtarët e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare gjithashtu kanë marrë qëndrime të ndryshme, edhe pse të gjithë pajtohen se një komisioni i të vërtetës duhet të jetë iniciative lokale dhe përfshijë të gjitha segmentet e shoqërisë. 
“Ky duhet të jetë një projekt i Bosnjës,” tha ambasadori i Norvegjisë në Bosnje, Henrik Ofstad. “Në çështjen e komisioneve të vërtetës dhe iniciativave të drejtësisë, ndërkombëtarët duhet të mbajnë profil të ulët.” 
“Kjo është e vërteta dhe pajtimi i juaj, që do të thotë se iniciativa duhet të vijë nga ju,” ai shtoi. 
“Ju keni vuajtur [në Bosnje] sepse kjo nuk ka ndodhur pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, prandaj mos dështoni të përfundoni këtë.” 
“A është koha e përshtatshme? Boshnjakët duhet të vendosin këtë,” ai tha. “Fakti se [lideri serbë Sllobodan] Millosheviqi ka vdekur është argument në favor të mendimit se nuk duhet të humbet kohë. Duhet të zbuloni të vërtetën derisa njerëzit janë të gjallë.” 
Porter, nga ICMP, u pajtua. “Vendimi nëse komisioni i të vërtetës duhet të krijohet dhe çfarë mandati do të ketë duhet të vendoset nga qytetarët e këtij vendi.” 
Didier Chassot, udhëheqës i misionit në ambasadën zvicerane në Sarajevë, i tha Ballkan Insajt se ekziston nevoja për të promovuar dialog mbi të vërtetën. 
“Ne jemi në një fazë ku duhet të ulemi dhe të gjejmë një zgjidhje për të mirën e të gjithëve,” ai tha. 
Por ai paralajmëroi se komisioni nuk duhet të lejohet të hyj në konkurrencë me çasjen e tanishme të gjyqësore së Bosnjës ndaj krimeve të luftës. 
“Disa kanë tentuar të definojnë debatin në këtë mënyrë. Kjo është gabim. Duhet të jetë një çaste e shumanshme,” ai tha. 

A e dëshirojnë boshnjakët këtë? 
Pyetja nëse Bosnja dhe Hercegovina dëshiron apo ka nevojë për një komision të vërtetës mbetet pa përgjigje. 
Slavisa Jovicic nga Asociacioni i Kampit të Burgosurve të Republika Srpska, është në favor të kësaj ideje. “Komisioni nuk mund të nxitë pajtimin, por mund të zbulojë të vërtetën,” ai tha. 
“Komisioni duhet të përfshijë përfaqësuesit e viktimave nga të gjitha nacionalitetet. Ne nuk kërkojmë një bilanc në numër të krimeve, por drejtësi. Komisioni duhet të ketë mandat të kërkojë të gjitha informatat që i nevojiten – ato nuk duhet të fshihen nën tavolina,” ai shtoi .
“Dëshirojë që gjithçka të shpjegohet, dhe individët të vihen para drejtësisë,” përfundoi Jovicic. 
Megjithatë, komisioni nuk do të ketë mandat të vendosë individët para drejtësisë, pasi kjo është detyrë e TPNJ, e Dhomës për Krime të Luftës në Sarajevë dhe gjykatave të tjera më të ulta në vend. 
Për më shumë, Murat Tahirovic, gjithashtu nga i njëjti asociacion, tha se do të ishte më e dobishme që të hollat e mbledhura për komision t’i jepen gjykatave për të hetuar dhe gjykuar kriminelët e luftës dhe në këtë mënyrë t’i kontribuojnë të së vërtetës. 
“Të hollat vazhdimisht mblidhen për komisione derisa dëshmitarët tanë madje nuk marrin kompensim minimal për dëshmi,” ai tha. “Komisioni po krijohet në mënyrë që dikush të përfitojë nga mjerimi ynë.” 
“Ne e dimë se shumë mund të fitohet nga kjo çështje,” u pajtua Kada Hotic, nga Asociacioni i Nënave nga enklavat e Srebernicës dhe Zepës. “Nëse ky është qëllimi i dikujt, ata duhet të turpërohen.” 
“Institucionet shtetërore ekzistojnë, si Gjykata Shtetërore dhe zyra e prokurorit, të cilat mund të merren me këto çështje? Tha Milijana Bojic, nga Asociacioni i të Zhdukurve dhe të Burgosurve në Republika Srspka. Por Boric nuk pajtohet. “Neve na nevojitet një komision sepse për të vazhduar jetesën me tri apo pesë të vërteta është katastrofë,” tha ajo për Ballkan Insajt. “Ka shumë njerëz të cilët dëshirojnë të tregojnë se çka u ka ndodhur atyre, unë jam njëra nga ato. Por ata kurrë nuk do të kenë mundësinë të jenë dëshmitarë në gjykim për të rrëfyer përjetimet e tyre,” tha Boric. 
Ramzija Kadric, kolegu i saj në grupin punues, kishte një mendim pak më të ndryshëm. “Unë jam pro dhe kundër formimit të komisionit,” ai tha. “Neve na nevojitet një komision vetëm nëse do të zbulojë shkaqet, qëllimet dhe rezultatet e luftës në Bosnje. Nëse komisioni dështon të arrijë këtë, ndoshta do të tregojë se koha nuk ka qenë e përshtatshme,” ai tha për Ballkan Insajt. 
Dr Erna Paris, autore e librit “Hijet e Gjata: E Vërteta, Gënjeshtrat dhe Historia,” gjithashtu ka mendim të nuancuar. “Komisionet e të vërtetës mund të jenë të dobishme... por popullata duhet të jetë e gatshme,” ajo tha. “Nuk jam e sigurt nëse Bosnja është e gatshme.” 
“Një ditë të gjithë duhet të ri-integrohen dhe jetojnë së bashku, përkundër ‘entiteteve’ të ndryshme ju jetoni në një hapësirë gjeografike. Për këtë arsye komisioni i të vërtetës do të jetë i dobishëm, edhe nëse ende është pak herët,” shtoi Paris. 
Kritz nga USIP pajtohet se komisioni i të vërtetës do të ndihmojë në zgjidhjen e çështjes së historive të ndryshme sa i përket luftës në Bosnje. 
“Pyetja duhet të përgjigjet vetëm nga njerëzit e Bosnjës dhe Hercegovinës. Jo nga unë, apo nga ndonjë ndërkombëtarë tjetër. Gjithashtu jo nga komisionarët e lartë, nga USIP apo nda ndonjë organizatë apo institucion tjetër,” tha ai për Ballkan Insajt. 
Marjanovic nga Projekt Dejtoni thekson se ende nuk është vendosur për këtë çështje. 
“ Kjo është vetëm faza e parë e projektit. Duhet të kemi konsultime të tjera,” ajo tha. “Ne dëshirojmë të kuptojmë nëse kjo madje i nevojitet këtij vendi, dhe vetëm atëherë të finalizojmë përpilimin e ligjit.” 

Ende ka kohë
Personat e angazhuar në këtë grup punues theksojnë se ligji është vetëm një draft dhe nuk do t’i prezantohet parlamentit në këtë formë. 
“Ne jemi ende shumë larg procedurës parlamentare, prandaj ende ka hapësirë të kontribuojmë në krijimin e komisionit, përbërjen e tij dhe mandatin,” tha Marjanovic. 
“Ne presim që drafti të kompletohet në fillim të prillit. Atëherë ne do të kërkojmë komente nga palët e interesuara,” ajo shtoi. 
Por kur Marjanovic u pyet se si saktësisht qytetarët e zakontë dhe organizatat mund të angazhohen këtë fazë të projektit, ajo nuk ofroi një përgjigje të qartë. 
“Nuk mund të ju them saktësisht,” ajo tha. “Për dy apo tri jave ne do të mblidhemi për konsultime. Ato mund të zgjasin dy apo tri muaj, ndoshta edhe më shume. Ne do të kemi një plan punues për këtë në dy javët e ardhshme.” 
Grupi punues gjithashtu nuk ka një afat të caktuar për të përfunduar detyrat. “Nuk ekzistojnë data të caktuara,” tha Boric për Ballkan Insajt. “Ne dëshirojmë të përfundojmë këtë draft sa më shpejtë që është e mundur dhe ta dërgojmë për diskutim publik.” 
“Ekzistojnë disa ide se gjithçka duhet të përfundojë deri në fund të marsit apo prillit por kjo do të ishte keq,” ajo shtoi. “Ky është një vit i zgjedhjeve dhe do të ishte keq nëse partitë do të përdornin këtë në fushatat e tyre. Kjo është një çështje e cila duhet të zgjidhet në paqe.” 
Ajo tha se vetëm pas zgjedhjeve të tetorit, “ne do të kuptojmë gjithçka... dhe nëse është koha e përshtatshme për këtë komision.” 
Deri atëherë, pohoi Boric, boshnjakët duhet të përdorin këtë kohë për ta diskutuar këtë çështje në mënyrë konstruktive. 
“Më së lehti është të thuhet ‘Neve nuk na nevojitet kjo, ne e dimë të vërtetën,” ajo shtoi. 
“Ju mund të thoni këtë dhe të jeni hero për një ditë. Por nevojitet shumë më shumë përgjegjësi për të vazhduar dialogun.” 

(Nerma Jelacic është drejtoreshë e BIRN për Bosnje dhe Hercegovinë. Nidzara Ahmetasevic është redaktore e publikimit të BIRN në Bosnje dhe Hercegovinë, Raporti i Drejtësisë. Ballkan Insajt është publikim i BIRN në internet)

----------


## GL_Branch

Nje gje po ja them.....mos iu rrasni beth shume boshnjakve se qeta po mundohen me i asimilu shqiptaret e Malit e zi....ae dini qe sa shqiptar jane konvertu ne boshnjak?....shko pyetni shqiptaret e malit e zi (malsoret) dhe si malazezet dhe boshnjaket po krijojne plane per zhdukjen e shqiptarve nga aty per interesat e tyre politike....malazezet dehsirojne te jene si shtet me i paster etnik kurse boshnjaket (qe gjysa kane qene shqiptar para 50 vjeti dhe qe e kane shit bethen e vet per nje grusht pare) qe mundohen ta rrisin populaten e tyre aty dhe me vone mundohen Sanxhakun ta pavarsojne ose thjeshte ne Malin e zi me dominu boshnjaket pershkak aty jetojne nje numer i vogel te njerzve (qe jane 650.000) qe shume shpejt munden ndryshojne raportet etnike.

----------


## ORIONI

*Nje histori nga Bosnja*


Asmira S. është e lindur në Bjelinë para 34 vjetësh. Në moshën 20 
vjeçare është bërë plak, është thinjur dhe ka fituar traumë që e 
përcjell gjithë jetën. Sot është viktimë e harresës, moskuptimit, 
padrejtësisë…

Ky është rrëfimi i saj:

Sarajevë- Pasi i tregova për jetën time, psikiatri tha se ai ishte 
rrëfimi i jetës më i lëmëritshëm që kishte dëgjuar ndonjëherë.
Kisha vetëm 20 vjet kur filloi skëterra për mua. Jetoja në shtëpi në 
Bjelinë, me vjehrrën, bashkëshortin dhe dy fëmijët. Vajza ishte 6 
muajshe, kurse djali dy vjeç.
Në fund të prillit të vitit 1992 në shtëpi hyjnë papandehur disa 
arkanovitë. Si kafshë të egra u vërsulen në mua. Më përdhunuan njëri 
pas tjetrit para fëmijëve, para vjehrrës dhe bashkëshortit. 
Bashkëshorti u mundua që ti pengonte por e qëlluan dhe i ra të fikët.
Kam menduar se ajo ishte gjëja më e tmerrshme që do të mund të më 
ndodhte. Në të vërtet tmerri sapo kishte filluar!

Rrëfimi nga skëterra

Bashkëshortin e dërguan për punë të detyrueshme në kamp. Kurse unë 
së bashku me fëmijët mbeta në burg shtëpiak. Atë ditë kisha 
ditëlindjen e njëzet dhe për një gjë të tillë as që isha e 
vetëdijshme.
Ushtarët vini çdo ditë. Më godisnin (rrihnin) dhe më prisnin me 
thikë nëpër trup. Çdo kund kam vragë (shenjë). Kënaqeshin duke më 
torturuar. Gjithsejtë ishim 11 gra dhe të gjitha kalonim-
trajtoheshin njëjtë. 
Ishte zbavitëse për ta që të na përcillnin rregullisht në mënyrë 
luftarake kah Oroshi. Atje na jepnin për ushtarë që ashtu të pistë, 
të dehur përsëri të na dhunonin dhe të bënin gjëra që janë vështirë 
për tu imagjinuar.
Nuk ishte vetëm torturim seksual.
Ishte tmerr.
As në shtëpi nuk ishte hiç më mirë. Edhe fëmijët mi trazonin. Një 
ditë dorën e vajzës e kishin vendosur mbi një dërrasë të skuqur. 
Shuplaka (pëllëmba) i ishte ënjtur. Ajo tërë ditën bërtiste. Edhe 
unë bërtisja. Ndërkaq ata qeshnin llahtarshëm.
Tri herë desha të bëja vetëvrasje. Një herë gjeta tharm uthulli dhe 
e piva. Dy herë i futa në dorë hapat (tabletat).
Megjithatë mbeta gjallë.
Nuk e kam të lehtë të flas për atë skëterrë. Po më përcjell 
(përndjek) në ëndërr. Çdo ditë e kam para syve atë që kam përjetuar. 
Nuk mund të harroj dhe pyes se si jetohet normalisht!?

Tmerrin më të madh e kam parë kur janë përpjekur të ma vrasin djalin

U nisën kah vajza ime dhe më thanë se do ta ngulnin në bajonetë. 
Bërtisja, i përbetohesha, i lutesha atyre. Pastaj kisha rënë në 
komë. Kur erdha në vete nuk arrita ti njihja as fëmijët e mi. Askë 
s'kam mundur ta kujtoj. Askë. Madje as emrin tim personal nuk e 
kujtoja.
Ata nuk prisnin që unë të këndellem. 
Dhunimi vazhdonte nga dita në ditë. Nga nata në natë. Çdo ditë, 
gjatë tërë 365 ditëve.
Dua të harroj por s'mundem

Lirimi

Dhe kështu kam jetuar deri më 18 prill 1993. Atë ditë erdhi një 
njeri, serb, mik i prindërve të mi. Na bleu për 5.600 marka gjermane.
Na liroi që të shkonim ku të donim. Shkova në Tuzëll ku u vendosa në 
një kamp për refugjatë. Askujt nuk i kisha folur për Bijelinën. 
Në një moshë prej 21 vjeç isha plotësisht e humbur, plotësisht e 
thyer, e shkatërruar, e zhdukur.

Ngjaj në një fantazmë 

Megjithatë, pas një viti ndodhi diçka e mirë. Edhe pse mendoja se 
asgjë e mirë s'do të ngjante. Në një mëngjes shumë të bukur u 
paraqit bashkëshorti im.
Nuk kam menduar se ndonjëherë ai do të shfaqej. E kishte mbijetuar 
llogorin në Serbi. Pastaj kishte qenë në një qendër në Kroaci. Në 
tetor të vitit 1994 së bashku më një të internuar kishte arritur të 
ik.
Fatkeqësisht, miku i tij gjatë rrugës kishte rënë në minë dhe ishte 
mbytur. Ai kishte vazhduar derisa na gjeti.
Jam shtangur kur e kam shikuar. Gëzimi i madh është përzier me 
frikën se do të më braktiste nëse do të dinte se çfarë më kishin 
bërë. Po bëja pyetjen se a do të dëshironte të jetonte me gruan e 
cila aq shumë herë ishte përdhunuar… 
Nuk më la. 
Por më ka premtuar se kurrë s'do të më pyet për gjërat për të cilat 
s'dua të flas.   

Jeta në qetësi

Sot jam 60%  invalide. Jetoj në Sarajevë së bashku me bashkëshortin, 
e përcjellë me depresion.
Gjatë muajit marrë 90 KM ndihmë sociale. Ilaçet që duhet ti pijë 
kushtojnë 250 KM. Nuk i kam ato para.
Në janarin e vitit të kaluar pushteti më ka njoftuar se duhet të 
lëshoj banesën në të cilën banoja. Na kanë thënë se shtëpia e jonë 
në Bijelinë është restauruar dhe se mund të kthehemi.
Mendoni, kanë kërkuar nga unë të kthehem në shtëpinë në të cilën kam 
përjetuar vuajtjet e pamasë dhe përdhunimet?
Nuk jemi larguar. Këtë muaj, më 19 maj kam marrë fletë-urdhëresën 
për largim. Tani s'di çfarë të bëj.
Nuk dua të bëj asnjë hap në Bjelinë. Kurrë. Kam frikë se mos e shoh 
ndonjërin nga ata keqbërësit. Qoftë madje edhe në televizion. 
Mezi po mbijetoj. 
Por, ëndërroj që të shoh fëmijët e mi se si mbarojnë shkollën. Dua 
ti shoh derisa rriten. Dua që të jenë të lumtur, të shëndoshë, që 
nesër të kenë familjen e tyre të cilën do të mund ta mbajnë.

----------


## forum126

Kush e fitoi luften kunder serbeve ne bosnje

Ja pse amerika luftoi kunder serbeve ne Kosove  sepse ishte friken se Kosova mos behej si bosnja.

Ketu keni luften midis cetnikeve serbe dhe muslimaneve boshnjake muxhahidine qe erdhen nga e gjithe bota(per me shume lexoni librin "Perplasje e qyteterimeve(Clash civilization") te Samuel Huntigtonit..

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...862690&q=jihad

ketu keni shume video

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=jihad+bosna

Cetniket te kapur rob nga boshnjaket

http://www.ogrish.com/archives/2006/...mujahideen.wmv

----------


## shtufi

Une nuk e di se nga jan me origjin boshjaket por masakra e srebrenices eshte e pa pershkruar, por e njejta masaker si srebrenica ishte marrveshja e dejtonit. Ne rradhe te pare ajo ligjeroj masakren e kryer, por ajo qe per mua eshte me kryesore sherbej si nxitja kryesore per serbet per te kryer masakrat ne kosove dhe per te debuar popullsine vendase me mendimin se ne nje konference te ardhshme si ajo e dejtonit do te miratohej edhe ndryshimi i struktures etnike te popullsise ne kosove.

----------

